# Authentic or not



## Rafique (8/11/16)

Was browsing through a site and just wondering if 1:1 means clone, for the price I would assume so unless this is a very good offer for authentic.


----------



## Feliks Karp (8/11/16)

Yes 1: 1 means clone especially at that price

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (8/11/16)

Yep its a clone 1:1 of the dotmod authentic.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (8/11/16)

Rafique said:


> Was browsing through a site and just wondering if 1:1 means clone, for the price I would assume so unless this is a very good offer for authentic.
> 
> 
> View attachment 74536


1:1 Can be read as exact clone of the original but yes the price point should be the first red flag if 1:1 was not stated

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (8/11/16)

Even so it is expensive for a clone. Picked my 1:1 up from Gearbest at 14darra. Will see the quality by xmas.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Strontium (8/11/16)

If 500 bucks is "cheap" for a clone, what's the genuine thing go for?


----------



## boxerulez (8/11/16)

R1200 iirc.


----------



## KZOR (8/11/16)

Also a clone if they use the word "styled" with the product.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## RichJB (8/11/16)

I can understand cloning the Petri or Velocity or TM, etc. as these are pricey drippers. But these days they're cloning the Limitless, Virus and some other 'standard' atties in the +/- R500 price range. I'm buying a Virus clone, not because the original is expensive but because no vendor brought in the original. It looks like an interesting and effective design and I can't get an original.


----------



## blujeenz (8/11/16)

RichJB said:


> I can understand cloning the Petri or Velocity or TM, etc. as these are pricey drippers. But these days they're cloning the Limitless, Virus and some other 'standard' atties in the +/- R500 price range. I'm buying a Virus clone, not because the original is expensive but because no vendor brought in the original. It looks like an interesting and effective design and I can't get an original.


Its all good bru, no need to explain, you're among pirates here.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## RichJB (8/11/16)

Oh, I have no qualms about buying a clone for cost reasons, heh, I have Velocity and Recoil clones. I just find it odd that the clone companies are also cloning drippers which are dirt cheap anyway. I'd rather have got an original Virus. The price difference will be fairly negligible imo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (8/11/16)

As long as it works n doesn't look too kak, it's all good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (8/11/16)

I just cannot get myself to buy a clone. It's a mental thing. Same way I felt about playing against bots (clones) back in my gamer days. Just not the real deal and that would bother me every time I used it.
Same reason why my wife has a diamond in her ring and not a zirconia.
I think after I married my wife I got spoilt with quality.
I would rather save longer and get them real apples.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RichJB (8/11/16)

Ethically, I would rather support the original company. IP theft isn't cool. But cloning an expensive dripper is like cloning a commercial juice imo - the original manufacturer isn't losing a sale. There is no way I'm dropping nearly R300 on 30ml of juice. So if Wayne clones Duchess and I make it, Kings Crest aren't losing a sale. Similarly, there is no way I'm dropping R1k-R1.5k on a dripper. If I pay R300 for a Velocity clone, the manufacturer isn't losing a sale. If the clone wasn't available, I'd just have bought a Tsunami or some other authentic but cheap dripper instead.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Caramia (8/11/16)

RichJB said:


> Ethically, I would rather support the original company. IP theft isn't cool. But cloning an expensive dripper is like cloning a commercial juice imo - the original manufacturer isn't losing a sale. There is no way I'm dropping nearly R300 on 30ml of juice. So if Wayne clones Duchess and I make it, Kings Crest aren't losing a sale. Similarly, there is no way I'm dropping R1k-R1.5k on a dripper. If I pay R300 for a Velocity clone, the manufacturer isn't losing a sale. If the clone wasn't available, I'd just have bought a Tsunami or some other authentic but cheap dripper instead.


WAIT WHAAAT?! There is a Duchess clone?? Where? Point me in that direction, pretty please?! 
And how close to the original is it?


----------



## RichJB (8/11/16)

@Caramia, despite several attempts on Live Mixing, he hasn't nailed it yet. There is some key ingredient in there that he hasn't been able to identify. But he has made a couple of attempts and, although it's not Duchess, he reckons it's still a tasty juice.

His first attempt was:
Cap VC1 8%
Cap French Vanilla 2%
FW Yellow Cake 2%
FW Hazelnut 2%
FW Butterscotch natural 3%

His second attempt was:
Cap VC1 4%
Cap French Vanilla 1%
FW Yellow Cake 1%
FW Hazelnut 3%
FW Butterscotch natural 4%
TFA Graham Cracker (clear) 2%

He felt at this point that FW Tres Leche was the missing ingredient. But that didn't work out so his third attempt was:
Cap VC1 2%
FW Hazelnut 1%
FW Butterscotch natural 2%
FW Graham Cracker 2.5%
FW Yellow Cake 2%
Cap Butter Cream 0.5%
Which he thought was the closest. That's the last version I know about, he's still working on it.

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Caramia (8/11/16)

RichJB said:


> @Caramia, despite several attempts on Live Mixing, he hasn't nailed it yet. There is some key ingredient in there that he hasn't been able to identify. But he has made a couple of attempts and, although it's not Duchess, he reckons it's still a tasty juice.
> 
> His first attempt was:
> Cap VC1 8%
> ...


Many thanx @RichJB!
Maybe the Oak Barrel steeping has something to do with the end result (I simply assume that Duchess is steeped like Don Juan which is my Nemisis, but cannot find a close clone for)?


----------



## RichJB (8/11/16)

Yeah, Wayne reckons that 90% is the closest you can hope for on a clone. And that after 5 or 6 months and possibly 30+ different versions. There are just too many variables to nail down.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Greyz (8/11/16)

Forget Ceramic Wars, we need a Clone Wars thread! 
I'd be very keen on that outcome as I have no qualms about using a clone.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

